# Aurora Borealis Red Alert tonight



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The University of Lancaster Aurora Watch team have put out a Red Alert for possible Northern Lights sightings tonight ( Tuesday 25th October) from anywhere in the UK.

Gardening machinery glitches aside, they very rarely put out a Red Alert and, last time, they were accurate and it was visible a long way south.

Further info:

http://aurorawatch.lancs.ac.uk/

Quote:

_It is likely that aurora will be visible by eye and camera from anywhere
in the UK. Viewing aurora requires clear, dark skies away from light
pollution._


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks but sadly I am unlikely to see it - we have thick cloud.....

oh yes and we are a tad too far south (about 500 miles I suspect....),

sad because I have *never *seen it "live",

Hope you all get a good view, best wishes and thanks,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like no one bothered Dave, I got up to look but saw nothing but cloud


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Looks like no one bothered Dave, I got up to look but saw nothing but cloud


Ditto.

Our local sports centre put on a very good imitation with green lights ( reflection off the astroturf I'm told) filling one corner of the sky but it was cloudy here too.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Looks like no one bothered Dave, I got up to look but saw nothing but cloud


We bothered but I didn't think it worth reporting the cloud and light pollution.

Thanks anyway Grizzly for informing us.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We bothered but I didn't think it worth reporting the cloud and light pollution.
> 
> Thanks anyway Grizzly for informing us.
> 
> Chris


Chris, not sure if you watch TV or not, but there is a ad campaign running most nights for a company called SPECSAVERS


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Chris, not sure if you watch TV or not, but there is a ad campaign running most nights for a company called SPECSAVERS


Sorry Kev, I'm a bit short-sighted, where is the TV? :laugh:

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chrisandjohn said:


> sorry kev, i'm a bit short-sighted, where is the tv? :laugh:
> 
> Chris


:d :d :d


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw the Northern Lights 4 nights running in October 2015 whilst on the Hurtigruten coastal voyage, awesome, surreal, mystical, emotional are just some of the words I would use.

Seeing them was on my bucket list for the best part of 50 years.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't it odd how governments want to save energy and yet nothing is done to reduce the grotesque levels of light pollution that prevent us seeing the night sky?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Isn't it odd how governments want to save energy and yet nothing is done to reduce the grotesque levels of light pollution that prevent us seeing the night sky?


A bit unfair Alan, don't forget all the tourists who want to go look at churches and other old buildings at 2am or later, and the poor **** heads staggering home, they need light, and the cyclists on night shifts who can't afford batteries, stop being so bloody shellfish and turn your outside lights on.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Isn't it odd how governments want to save energy and yet nothing is done to reduce the grotesque levels of light pollution that prevent us seeing the night sky?


I couldn't agree with you more.

About 10 years ago I spent a night out under the stars in Wadi Rum Jordan. I don't think Mrs P and I actually slept for more than an hour!!! The sky was absolutely and completely black with what seemed like billions of stars visible.

Yes we have seen a fair bit of the world over the years, and intend to see a lot more yet!!

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My best night sky was swimming in on my back after a night shore dive at Beadnell Northumberland, there was shooting stars and satellites going overhead among the stars .. Magic!.

ray.


----------

